# Sternoclavicular joint injection CPT code



## lisa92 (Feb 22, 2017)

Help!
Could someone please help with coding a Sternoclavicular joint (SC) injection. We need clarification of what size joint it's classified as, also need dx code for OA of the SC joint.  

thanks


----------

